# [SOLVED] Dvd drive not showing up in BIOS and OS



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey guys, so I just finished building my first custom computer by myself and I ran into a small problem. I purchased two sata dvd drives and I intalled them both correct. After intalling the OS I went to my computer to see if eveything was ok. This is when the problem comes in. Instead of having two dvd drives under "devices with removable storage" I can only see one of the dvd devices. I turned the computer off and went into the bios and I can only see one to the dvd devices listed; the second one is not showing up. Next I turned the computer off, unplugged everything and oponed the case up and made sure that eveything was fully connected and than I close the case and turned the computer back on but the second dvd device still does not show up in the bios nor the OS. I opened the case up again and move the sata connection to another available place in the mobo but that didn't help either. I know that I am getting power to the second dvd device because I can open and close the dvd device without any problems. Any help would be great. Thank you.


Computer Specs:
msi p43-c51 motherboard
intel core 2 quad q9550
(2) LG optical drives
Radeon HD 4850


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dvd drive not showing up in BIOS and OS*

Have you tried another SATA cable?

Try the drives connected 1 at a time.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Dvd drive not showing up in BIOS and OS*

I have not tried a new sata cable on the dvd drive that is not working. First I will try just connecting the one that is not working by itself to see if it will work. If it does not work I will be stopping by a store to get a new cable to see if that is the problem. I will update this weekend on how everything went.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Dvd drive not showing up in BIOS and OS*

Ok so I got a new sata cable but before I replaced the old cable I went into my computer and now under the devices with removable storage it has the dvd drive that I originally had but now I have a cd drive that showed up. When I try to open the cd drive but right clicking than hitting eject I get this message "An error occurred while ejecting 'cd drive (E)'". When I right click my computer than manage the second device is still not listed there and not in the bios also. After all of that I replaced the old cable with the new one and all the issues still remain. Do you think my second drive is damaged? Thank you with all the help.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dvd drive not showing up in BIOS and OS*

After trying a different cable,different sata port, adn still having problems I would 

suggest replacing the drive.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Dvd drive not showing up in BIOS and OS*

ok thats i plan on doing. i removed the drive and turn the computer bacl on but that cd drive that appeared out of no where under devices with removable storage is still there even though the drive is already out. what can be causing this? thank you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Dvd drive not showing up in BIOS and OS*

Drive letters can be assigned by hardware and by software. Do you have any virtual drive software installed, such as Alcohol or Daemon Tools? Uninstall the drives in Device Manager and reboot.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Dvd drive not showing up in BIOS and OS*

Thank you that is good to know. Also I got a new dvd drive and the problem I was having is now fixed thank you so much for all the help. You guys are great.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dvd drive not showing up in BIOS and OS*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for posting back.

You can mark this thread solved under thread tools at the top of this page.


----------

